# Adobe AIR on Gentoo (NOT the SDK)

## remkade

After much head banging I finally figured out how to install AIR using the standard installer you get straight off of adobe's website:

http://get.adobe.com/air/

This is NOT the SDK! This is important because the SDK cannot update applications you have installed.

Now to begin:

The reason the AIR installer does not work on Gentoo even when RPM is installed is because the rpm database created by gentoo does not contain an entry for itself. So in order to get it to work we will inject a dummy rpm for the rpm package itself. This is done like so (change the version to match yours):

```
cat <<EOF>>rpm.spec

Summary: The RPM package management system

Name: rpm

Version: 4.4.7

Release: 1

Group: System Environment/Base

Url: http://www.rpm.org/

License: GPLv2+

BuildArch: noarch

Provides: /bin/sh

%description

The RPM Package Manager (RPM) is a powerful command line driven

package management system capable of installing, uninstalling,

verifying, querying, and updating software packages. Each software

package consists of an archive of files along with information about

the package like its version, a description, etc.

 

%files

EOF
```

That will put the correct RPM spec together for your RPM setup.

Next build the rpm, and then install it:

```
rpmbuild -ba rpm.spec

rpm -ivh /usr/src/rpm/SRPMS/rpm-4.4.7-1.noarch.rpm
```

Once that is installed you might be able to run the installer without any problems. If however you get an error about this not being allowed by your Administrator, you can do this:

```
mv /usr/bin/rpm /usr/bin/rpm.orig

echo <<EOF>>/usr/bin/rpm

#!/bin/bash

if [ "$1" == '-qa' ] || [ "$1" == '--qf' ]

then

   /usr/bin/rpm.orig $@

else

   /usr/bin/rpm.orig --nodeps $@

fi

EOF

chmod a+x /usr/bin/rpm
```

That will force rpm to install without dependencies, which might be required by some. Just put the rpm.orig back when you are done with it!

Finally because of a bug in AIR, the app installer will give you a SIGSEGV unless their config.xml file by putting <UserPreferences/> after every "<certificate ...". This can be done easily with sed like so, but make sure you check with your version that this is actually still a problem!

```
sed '/certificate trustAnchor/a \

<UserPreferences/>' /etc/opt/Adobe/certificates/crypt/config.xml
```

You can now install .air files using "/usr/bin/Adobe AIR Application Installer"

Getting AIR Programs to install through Chrome

For some reason Chrome will let you install any AIR apps unless you first go through the whole mess of installing one with firefox. Just do this to get it to work:

Open firefox

Go to the air marketplace

Find any app you want and install it

Say yes to installing AIR and everything (even if you already have).

Once the installed AIR app launches, you can quit firefox and (re)start Chrome.

For future reference, here are the RPM commands that the AIR installer runs:

```
/usr/bin/rpm -q rpm

/usr/bin/rpm -q rpm

/usr/bin/rpm -q adobe-certs --qf %{VERSION}.%{RELEASE}

/usr/bin/rpm --qf %{VERSION} -q rpm

/usr/bin/rpm -q rpm

/usr/bin/rpm -U --percent /tmp/air.3xyE1f/setup.deb

/usr/bin/rpm --qf %{VERSION} -q rpm

/usr/bin/rpm -q rpm

/usr/bin/rpm -U --percent /tmp/air.3xyE1f/setup.deb

/usr/bin/rpm -q adobeair1.0 --qf %{VERSION}.%{RELEASE}

/usr/bin/rpm -q adobeair --qf %{VERSION}.%{RELEASE}

/usr/bin/rpm -q adobeair1.0 --qf %{VERSION}.%{RELEASE}

/usr/bin/rpm -q adobeair --qf %{VERSION}.%{RELEASE}
```

Resources:

Original Inspiration

XML Fix

----------

## Telemin

Thanks very much for this Remkade, I might be able to get the iPlayer download manager working now:)

-Telemin-

----------

## Herring42

Hmm I'm getting the standard Can't install because this isn't an RPM based distribution.

Do I need any other packages?

EDIT:

Ok, I installed rpm properly, and that worked. I'm now getting an issue with rpm builder:

```
kernel: [42390.178204] rpmbuilder[8935]: segfault at 200 ip 00000000f776d7fd sp 00000000fffb82c0 error 4 in ld-2.10.1.so[f7759000+1c000]

```

EDIT 2:

I tried a different version of rpm (4.4.7). same problem:

```
kernel: [43867.275024] rpmbuilder[6088]: segfault at 200 ip 00000000f77587fd sp 00000000ffbed2c0 error 4 in ld-2.10.1.so[f7744000+1c000]

```

----------

## remkade

Not a whole lot I can do for you with that. You may need to do some looking around to see if there is some documentation on rpmbuilder segfaults. What architecture and kernel version  are you on?

----------

## Herring42

 *remkade wrote:*   

> Not a whole lot I can do for you with that. You may need to do some looking around to see if there is some documentation on rpmbuilder segfaults. What architecture and kernel version  are you on?

 

Well, I'm not alone!

KDE4 and AMD64  seem to be a problem.

----------

## Herring42

Ok, I tried the Air2 release candidate, available here.

It still doesn't work, but there's no segfault either.

For info, rpm call list:

```

rpm -q rpm

rpm -q adobe-certs --qf %{VERSION}.%{RELEASE}

rpm -q rpm

rpm -q adobeair

rpm -q adobeair1.0

rpm --qf %{VERSION} -q rpm

rpm -q rpm

```

----------

## remkade

What is it doing when you say it doesn't work? And by it do you mean rpm builder or the air installer?

----------

## Herring42

Sorry!

Running air2_rc1_runtime_lin_051110.bin gives me the message:

"An error occurred while installing Adobe AIR. Installation may not be allowed by your administrator. Please contact your administrator."

I am using the rpm hack you provided (and modified it to give me the rpm call log).

----------

## Herring42

I managed to install the rpm file provided on that page, but:

```

$> /opt/Adobe\ AIR/Versions/1.0/Adobe\ AIR\ Application\ Installer  TweetDeck_0_34.3.air 

[Adobe AIR Application Installer:11452][ERR] Unsupported package manager!

```

Argh!

----------

## mikegpitt

Cool... I was messing around with AIR a few months ago.  I'll need to try this out!

----------

## remkade

 *Herring42 wrote:*   

> I managed to install the rpm file provided on that page, but:
> 
> ```
> 
> $> /opt/Adobe\ AIR/Versions/1.0/Adobe\ AIR\ Application\ Installer  TweetDeck_0_34.3.air 
> ...

 

My guess is that rpm is reporting something wrong when it does rpm -qa.

Try creating ~/.airappinstall.log and tailing it as you install the air file.

----------

## spy20

Hi,

I'm sorry but I can't install an air application.

I do this this on root

```
/opt/Adobe\ AIR/Versions/1.0/Adobe\ AIR\ Application\ Installer /home/sylspy20/Downloads/Sendoid.air 
```

And I have any message and any logs on my ~directory

I downloaded the .rpm version

So I do this

```
rpm2targz adobeair.i386.rpm
```

then an extract

Finally I have three folders that I copy on my / (opt, var and etc)

I can't run this

```
rpm -ivh /usr/src/rpm/SRPMS/rpm-4.4.7-1.noarch.rpm
```

beacause the only file that I have on this folder is

```
.keep_app-arch_rpm-0 
```

What is my mistake ? I don't understand.

Thanks in advance for your advices.

Sincerely

Sylvain

Sorry I don't speak English fluently

----------

## remkade

Could you provide the error messages you get when you try to run the Air installer (the .bin file)?

To see errors in the log you must first "touch ~/.airappinstall.log". The installer will then log to that file.

----------

## spy20

 *remkade wrote:*   

> Could you provide the error messages you get when you try to run the Air installer (the .bin file)?
> 
> To see errors in the log you must first "touch ~/.airappinstall.log". The installer will then log to that file.

 

In fact I can launch the .bin installer

But I have this message

"Adobe AIR n'a pas pu être installé car il ne s'agit pas d'une distribution Linux prise en charge. Seules les distributions de type RPM et Debian sont prises en charge."

----------

## remkade

If you follow the instructions in the first post you should be able to install using the .bin file. RPM2tgz doesn't properly run all the scripts necessary for installing AIR.

Let me know if the instructions in the first post don't work.

----------

## MaDDeePee

Nice work remkade!

Tyvm!  :Very Happy: 

----------

